# Poll: How many versions?



## Omicron9

Greetings.

For pieces you love, how many CDs (performances) will you amass of that composition? For me, if I love a piece, I'll get multiple versions, as I hear something different in each performance, which helps give me a fuller picture of that composition; as well as bringing additional elements into focus.

Obviously the number of acquired versions depends on how many are available, so the number choices are rather general.

Discuss....

Kind regards,
-09


----------



## stejo

I agree with you, if I love piece I buy several edition, I think I have over 10 versions of "Four season" and Beethovens string.
Very interesting to compare them , not just the performance but also the recording techniques.


----------



## Art Rock

I voted for one (in very rare cases more, but I went overboard and tried to get almost every recording of Mahler's Das Lied von der Erde). In general, I prefer to explore different composers and works rather than comparing different recordings of the same work.


----------



## Ingélou

'Just one is enough' - codgers don't have the time to explore different versions, except very *very* occasionally!


----------



## Omicron9

Art Rock said:


> I voted for one (in very rare cases more, but I went overboard and tried to get almost every recording of Mahler's Das Lied von der Erde). In general, I prefer to explore different composers and works rather than comparing different recordings of the same work.


Yeah, I concur at times. It depends on the budget, what are around for new releases, how much I'm studying the work in question. E.g., I have probably a half-dozen versions of the complete Bartok quartets.


----------



## SixFootScowl

I voted 7 or more. I have at least that many for most of my favorite operas when that many are available. I just ordered my 25th Fidelio CD set!


----------



## Marinera

Difficult to make up my mind how to vote on this one. My aim is to select just one version and usually I buy just one like I planned, at least instrumental music, but I may have another 1-3 favourites besides the version I own, that I still plan to buy later. Currently I own multiples of vocal music only, like lieder and sacred music. And I want to have still more of them.


----------



## hpowders

I have multiple versions of pieces I love, such as the Ives Concord Sonata, Beethoven 9 Symphonies, Beethoven Keyboard Sonatas, Beethoven String Quartets, Haydn's The Creation, Handel's Giulio Cesare, Bach Keyboard Partitas, Bach Goldberg Variations, Bach WTC, Brahms String Quintets, Sextets and Piano Trios, Mozart complete Piano Concertos and Marriage of Figaro....and many, many, many more!

The number of multiple versions? At least three at a minimum. Up to ten different versions as with the complete Beethoven Symphonies.

My favorite hobby is comparative listening among multiple performances of the same work. So fascinating!!


----------



## Pugg

Do we have to stick to: Solo & Chamber Music only????


----------



## Omicron9

Pugg said:


> Do we have to stick to: Solo & Chamber Music only????


Pugg, I have to say DOH! I thought I was posting this in the main forum. I'll make the same poll there.....

Regards,
-09


----------



## Quartetfore

Since space is a problem, I try to stick with one version or two if it is a favorite work. The only exception are the Beethoven Quartets, it seems that over the years I have added a number recordings.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Pugg said:


> Do we have to stick to: Solo & Chamber Music only????


Oh wow. I did not realize. I always look at "New Posts" and so am oblivious to what forum I am in. Actually, I buy little if any solo and chamber music, so i would have to change my vote from 7+ to 1.


----------



## Art Rock

Omicron9 said:


> Pugg, I have to say DOH! I thought I was posting this in the main forum. I'll make the same poll there.....
> 
> Regards,
> -09


Next time, you can just ask a moderator to move it, rather than creating two threads.


----------



## Manxfeeder

The OP says "for pieces you love," so assuming that means all genres, if there is a piece I'm really into, I tend to collect different interpretations. That's the fun of classical music. Of course, sometimes I hit on a recording that is the sine qua non, and I'll stop on that one.


----------



## Judith

Tchaikovsky Violin Concerto

Both Joshua Bell

One the Cleveland Orchestra
Conducted by Vladimir Ashkenazy

Have two copies of this one

The other which is better and he is more mature

Berliner Philharmoniker
Michael Tilson Thomas

Oh forgot to mention DVD

Royal Stockholme Philharmonic Orchestra
Conducted by Sakari Oramo

So three copies but same Violinist!

Wouldn't have any other!!


----------



## Bettina

7 or more, for my top favorite works (particularly Beethoven's symphonies and string quartets). In my opinion, no single performance can capture every nuance of a musical work; each time that I listen to a new interpretation, I gain a fresh perspective on the work. For me, listening to music is like looking at a huge building...no single vantage point can allow me to see the entire edifice, so I have to keep moving around and looking at it from different angles in order to get a sense of the whole.


----------



## lluissineu

I'm on the line of 7 or more, if I really love the music. I rarely resign myself with only one version


----------



## realdealblues

Favorite works are usually around 25-100 different recordings each. I'm the opposite of Art Rock. I will occasionally explore a new work or composer if I find one, but having listened to literally hundreds of different composers and literally thousands of different works I pretty much know what I like and am happy to continue listening primarily to what resonates most with me and upon occasion expanding outwards to try something new.


----------



## Bulldog

I voted 7 or more. For my very favorite works, I have dozens of versions: 

Bach Art of Fugue, organ works, WTC, Goldberg Variations, etc.
Schumann Solo Piano such as Humoreske, Kinderszenen, Kreisleriana, Davidsbundlertanze, etc.
Favorite Chopin works - Preludes, Barcarolle, Fantasie in F minor.


----------



## Guest

The correct answer is not listed. 

The perfect number of versions is always equal to the number that I currently own, PLUS ONE.

As much as I may love my favorite recording of a work, I always feel there may be a better one waiting out there for me to discover.


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith

Usually just one is enough. I'd rather hear a work I haven't heard than compare notes.


----------



## SuperTonic

One is generally enough for me. The only exceptions are when I grow dissatisfied with a particular recording of a work. 
Maybe someday when I am satisfied that I own all of the works that I want in my collection I will start to worry about depth and look for alternate performances of pieces I really love. I don't anticipate that happening for many years though, if ever.


----------



## laurie

I voted for 1. Usually I'm content with just 1 version of a piece - I'm new enough to classical that I'm still discovering new pieces & even composers pretty much _every day_ (!) & don't have enough time (or $) for *that*, let alone collecting & comparing different versions of the same piece. (maybe someday  )
But there are exceptions; for example, Copland's Appalachian Spring (the orchestral suite, as in Bernstein's version) has been a beloved favorite for years; I only _just_ learned (here on TC) that he originally wrote the ballet for a chamber orchestra of 13 players. What?! 
The new CD that I _had_ to order should be in my mailbox tomorrow .


----------



## Pugg

Manxfeeder said:


> The OP says "for pieces you love," so assuming that means all genres, if there is a piece I'm really into, I tend to collect different interpretations. That's the fun of classical music. Of course, sometimes I hit on a recording that is the sine qua non, and I'll stop on that one.





> Solo & Chamber Music


In this thread, now we seem to have another one.


----------



## Merl

I voted 7 or more. The only thing I'm a completist about is my Beethoven Symphony cycles (I''ve got most of them on CD / digital.- even ones I don't like much). Otherwise, for pieces I like lot I'm more fussy but saying that I must have about 30+ Mahler Firsts, 20+ Bach Brandenburgs, 30+ Dvorak 8ths. Depends on the piece. For some I just have a couple that I return to.


----------



## AfterHours

Though I don't generally purchase CDs as much as I used to, I chose 4-6 "recordings". In most cases this is how many I find to be at or very near the top of the heap for any given Classical Work. There are usually several more that are also very good, but rarely do I find more than 4-6 "best" or "very nearly the best" renditions of a work -- and usually will even distinguish 1 or 2 that _really_ stand out -- that I _most_ prefer even above those others.


----------



## poodlebites

i just bought yesterday my third version of Bethoven's last string quartets (Quartetto Italiano), but I think I have around 7 or 8 Sacre du Printemps and around the same number of Petrushkas and Firebirds, so I'll just go for the option in between, 4-6.


----------



## Gordontrek

No more than a couple. I like to listen to multiple recordings of works I like through streaming, but I only ever purchase one or two recordings. I'm a stickler for organization and completeness, and I see a bunch of recordings of one work as messy and taking up too much space that could be used for other works. I much prefer being able to say I have recordings of many works to being able to say I have many recordings of one work.


----------



## CDs

I would say I'm around the 2 to 3 range. If I like the piece I always like to get at least one other version. I think the most I have of any one piece would be Smetana's Ma Vlast (Susskind, Mackerras, & Kubelik) and Mozart's Requiem (Mackerras, Bohm, & Herreweghe). Soon I will have four of Mozart's Requiem once my Karajan copy arrives.


----------



## Jacred

Usually one, if it's a good recording, unless for some reason I'm _dying_ to know how someone else interpreted it.


----------



## hpowders

Jacred said:


> Usually one, if it's a good recording, unless for some reason I'm _dying_ to know how someone else interpreted it.


When you are _dying_ to know, you will be getting hooked into the wonderful world of comparative listening!


----------



## satoru

I voted for the completist option and shocked to see that I'm the only one at the moment. I don't collect all version for everything, but only for few pieces. I'm currently on the way to gather all Parsifal recordings (reached >30), for example. No one else like me??? I'm truly in shock ...


----------



## Jacred

hpowders said:


> When you are _dying_ to know, you will be getting hooked into the wonderful world of comparative listening!


Oh, I do listen comparatively, but that's usually through digital means. In terms of physically owning music, I stick to one version unless there's another one I feel like I have to own too. (In retrospect, "know" may not have been the correct term to use in my previous post. )


----------



## Pugg

7 or more for the sake if having it.


----------



## GraemeG

In general, one is enough. But with the preponderance of cheap box-set CDs these days, all kinds of things may happen.
For example, I only deliberately bought one recording of the Beethoven violin concerto: Perlman (1980, Giulini), about twenty-five years ago.
Somehow, I now seem to have acquired eight more recordings, none of them intentionally. But at least there's quite a choice of styles now:
Rohr (1944, Furtwangler)
Heifetz (1955, Munch)
Oistrakh (1958, Cluytens)
Schneiderhan (1964, Jochum)
Hahn (1998, Zinman)
Mutter (2002, Masur)
Vengerov (2005, Rostropovich)
Batiashvili (2007, herself)

As I say, all accidental. Occasionally, this can get silly, in the case of the Brahms violin concerto, where I seem to have acquired 5 different recordings by Oistrakh alone:
1954 Ehrling
1954 Konwitschny
1960 Sargent
1960 Klemperer
1969 Szell

This is obviously not something I would deliberately do, given that Neveu, Hahn, Heifetz, Mutter are already on the shelves!

Trouble with multiples is that one is better than all the others, overall, and you don't want to listen to them anymore.
Like all those non-Celibidache Bruckner 4s (Karajan, Jochum, Wand, Bohm...)
cheers,
Graeme


----------



## Omicron9

Jerome said:


> The correct answer is not listed.
> 
> The perfect number of versions is always equal to the number that I currently own, PLUS ONE.
> 
> As much as I may love my favorite recording of a work, I always feel there may be a better one waiting out there for me to discover.


Well said. :tiphat:


----------



## Omicron9

Manxfeeder said:


> The OP says "for pieces you love," so assuming that means all genres, if there is a piece I'm really into, I tend to collect different interpretations. That's the fun of classical music. Of course, sometimes I hit on a recording that is the sine qua non, and I'll stop on that one.


Yes, all genres; I mistakenly posted this in Solo & Chamber, but this question/poll applies to all genres.

Regards,
-09


----------



## Omicron9

poodlebites said:


> i just bought yesterday my third version of Bethoven's last string quartets (Quartetto Italiano), but I think I have around 7 or 8 Sacre du Printemps and around the same number of Petrushkas and Firebirds, so I'll just go for the option in between, 4-6.


Slightly OT: that is a very fine version of the late quartets. I bought the complete LVB quartet cycle by the Italianos; highly recommended.


----------



## lextune

I have 20+ different versions of the Beethoven Piano Sonatas. The same for most of Chopin's music. Debussy's music. Scriabin's music. The better Liszt works. Schumann's piano music. On and on and on....

....I might have a problem, lol.


----------



## Bulldog

lextune said:


> I have 20+ different versions of the Beethoven Piano Sonatas. The same for most of Chopin's music. Debussy's music. Scriabin's music. The better Liszt works. Schumann's piano music. On and on and on....
> 
> ....I might have a problem, lol.


You don't have problem; you do have a lot of multiple versions of your favorite works. Good for you!


----------



## Bruckner Anton

For most works, no more than 3. For a few of my favorite works (which also allow diverse ways of interpretation), I collect more than 7 versions.


----------



## Pugg

With my favourite operas, there is no stop.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Pugg said:


> With my favourite operas there is no stop.


Me too. Fidelio for example.


----------



## JeffD

Do you think there is more variation from version to version with chamber music, as opposed to orchestral music? I don't have enough representative examples to answer from experience, but I could think up several reasons it might be the case.

In other words, is getting different versions more important with chamber music?


----------



## musicrom

I don't collect CD's, so I can't answer this poll. I certainly listen to multiple versions of works though.


----------



## realdealblues

JeffD said:


> Do you think there is more variation from version to version with chamber music, as opposed to orchestral music? I don't have enough representative examples to answer from experience, but I could think up several reasons it might be the case.
> 
> In other words, is getting different versions more important with chamber music?


I hear vastly different variations from every sub-genre. I have over 100 recordings of Beethoven's 5th Symphony and they all sound completely different. Every version plays those first 8 notes differently. Different speed, different length of holds and rests. Same thing with all the Chamber works I own. There's less instruments so you will notice vibratos differ from player to player and things like that in a trio or duo obviously, but the differences are there in every performance that I hear.


----------



## Manxfeeder

satoru said:


> I voted for the completist option and shocked to see that I'm the only one at the moment.


When I first got back into classical music, I was an Erik Satie completist. But just when I had completed my collection, someone else would pop out another one. Then another one. It got exhausting, so I gave up and became an as-completist-as-I-could-be-back-then.


----------



## Becca

With absolutely no intent of making any statement but strictly as a matter of interest, I would like to see if there seems to be a difference in the collecting habits of women vs. men. Are women less likely to be recording collectors? I worded it that way because there are some things for which women often are collectors!


----------



## Klassik

I voted for 1-3. In many cases I could have voted for just one, but the reality is that I do have multiple recordings of many/most of my most favorite works. 

On one hand, it's easy now with YouTube and other online streaming services to listen to performances before I buy them to see if there is one recording that really seems to be the most enjoyable to me. In this case, one is probably enough. Then again, with boxsets being so cheap these days, sometimes I end up duplicating performances even if that's not the intent. You buy a boxset to get some works you don't have, but it'll have works you do have already as well. One area where duplication is sometimes justified by me is Classical era stuff where there's great HIP performances (perhaps with period instruments) worth buying, but there are also modern performances that have the familiar sound as well.


----------



## Klassik

Becca said:


> With absolutely no intent of making any statement but strictly as a matter of interest, I would like to see if there seems to be a difference in the collecting habits of women vs. men. Are women less likely to be recording collectors? I worded it that way because there are some things for which women often are collectors!


I don't know, but it is a good question. I know a lot of Hi-Fi guys on the Internet (there just aren't very many Hi-Fi ladies out there on the Internet, but I'm sure they do exist) struggle with WAF (wife acceptance factor) when it comes to purchasing stereo equipment or records. But, then again, maybe women music fans struggle with HAF as well! We know that HAF can be an issue in other contexts as well! 

FWIW, I probably see slightly more women than men browsing through the CD racks at the local Half Price Books when I go there. Of course, I rarely see men or women at the classical racks. They're usually looking at the pop/rock or movie soundtrack albums.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

I used to own 4 to 6, but as I've gotten older and focused more on my actual favorite recordings/interpretations and less on simply collecting per se, it's become 1 to 3. I've always been and to this day still am primarily a vinyl listener.


----------



## Bettina

Becca said:


> With absolutely no intent of making any statement but strictly as a matter of interest, I would like to see if there seems to be a difference in the collecting habits of women vs. men. Are women less likely to be recording collectors? I worded it that way because there are some things for which women often are collectors!


That's an interesting question. I personally love to collect CDs - I enjoy hearing my favorite pieces from a variety of different perspectives.

I also have another collection, and it's rather eccentric: I collect words with diacritical marks! I cut them out and paste them in a scrapbook that I call my "umlaut book." This sometimes intersects with my CD collection: I often buy CDs of "diacritical" composers such as Dvořák and Saint-Saëns so that I can cut their names out of the liner notes and paste them in my book! :lol:


----------



## Klassik

Bettina said:


> I also have another collection, and it's rather eccentric: I collect words with diacritical marks! I cut them out and paste them in a scrapbook that I call my "umlaut book." This sometimes intersects with my CD collection: I often buy CDs of "diacritical" composers such as Dvořák and Saint-Saëns so that I can cut their names out of the liner notes and paste them in my book! :lol:


I think saying that it's rather eccentric is an understatement!  But at least know I'll know what happened if I see used "Dvoa" or "Saint-Sans" CDs in the thrift store or Half Price Books! :lol:

I guess we all have our weird habits and hobbies though. I have a collection of blank audio cassettes. Hey, some are worth a lot actually so it's not totally crazy (well, I can justify it that way). I call it my 4'33" collection. I probably have over 100 4"33" records then. I also have an odd habit of cutting out the price tags on new CDs I buy if they have them and storing them in the liner notes. It's odd I know, but it's interesting to look back at what things cost several decades later on.


----------



## Bettina

Klassik said:


> I think saying that it's rather eccentric is an understatement!  But at least know I'll know what happened if I see used "Dvoa" or "Saint-Sans" CDs in the thrift store or Half Price Books! :lol:
> 
> I guess we all have our weird habits and hobbies though. I have a collection of blank audio cassettes. Hey, some are worth a lot actually so it's not totally crazy (well, I can justify it that way). I call it my 4'33" collection. I probably have over 100 4"33" records then. I also have an odd habit of cutting out the price tags on new CDs I buy if they have them and storing them in the liner notes. It's odd I know, but it's interesting to look back at what things cost several decades later on.


OK, I guess I'd better admit that my collection is *very *eccentric! I usually cut out the whole name, not just the single letter, so that I can see the diacritical mark in its context. So those CDs in the thrift store will probably have the composer's name missing entirely! :lol:

I love your idea of collecting CD price tags - you could definitely compile some interesting data on inflation and market value and stuff like that. You should put all of it into a spreadsheet and post it on TC!


----------



## Klassik

Bettina said:


> OK, I guess I'd better admit that my collection is *very *eccentric! I usually cut out the whole name, not just the single letter, so that I can see the diacritical mark in its context. So those CDs in the thrift store will probably have the composer's name missing entirely! :lol:
> 
> I love your idea of collecting CD price tags - you could definitely compile some interesting data on inflation and market value and stuff like that. You should put all of it into a spreadsheet and post it on TC!


There's nothing wrong with an eccentric hobby like that I guess. Well, maybe it would cross the line if you brought CDs by particular composers, conductors, or publishers just for the diacritical marks though! But here's an old school ASCII smiley just for you! ö¿ö

It would be interesting to get some hard data on CD price changes over time. Then again, actually having all those figures on a spreadsheet would probably be depressing because then I'd know how much I've spent on all my CDs!  Sometimes it's best not to think of those things!


----------



## Pugg

> You should put all of it into a spreadsheet and post it on TC!


I've started once, at page 7 I forgot to "save" lost interests since then starting again .


----------



## ToneDeaf&Senile

It depends. With some favorites I find an "ideal" interpretation that satisfies me so well I have no need to purchase further recordings. This might occur with my first purchase, my fifth, or whatever. (Solti's Gotterdammerung comes to mind.) Even then I might augment an "ideal" audio-only recording with performances on video. (Gotterdammerung again. I augmented the Solti with Levine/MET on DVD (for its more or less traditional sets and costumes...I'm not normally a fan of "modernized" settings, though there are exceptions). For certain works I like to have multiple interpretations regardless, such as the Beethoven and Mahler symphonies. I'd say this is more the norm. Off the top of my head, I believe the honor of most recordings per work goes to Mahler's fifth symphony; 8 CD, 2 LP, 4 DVD, 1 laserdisc...yes, my ancient laserdisc player still works.


----------



## Bettina

ToneDeaf&Senile said:


> It depends. With some favorites I find an "ideal" interpretation that satisfies me so well I have no need to purchase further recordings. This might occur with my first purchase, my fifth, or whatever. (Solti's Gotterdammerung comes to mind.) Even then I might augment an "ideal" audio-only recording with performances on video. (Gotterdammerung again. I augmented the Solti with Levine/MET on DVD (for its more or less traditional sets and costumes...I'm not normally a fan of "modernized" settings, though there are exceptions). For certain works I like to have multiple interpretations regardless, such as the Beethoven and Mahler symphonies. I'd say this is more the norm. Off the top of my head, I believe the honor of most recordings per work goes to Mahler's fifth symphony; 8 CD, 2 LP, 4 DVD, 1 laserdisc...yes, my ancient laserdisc player still works.


If you're tone deaf, how do you hear the difference between various interpretations? :lol:


----------



## jegreenwood

Bettina said:


> . . .
> 
> I also have another collection, and it's rather eccentric: I collect words with diacritical marks! I cut them out and paste them in a scrapbook that I call my "umlaut book." This sometimes intersects with my CD collection: I often buy CDs of "diacritical" composers such as Dvořák and Saint-Saëns so that I can cut their names out of the liner notes and paste them in my book! :lol:


How do you organize them?


----------



## arpeggio

Art Rock said:


> I voted for one (in very rare cases more, but I went overboard and tried to get almost every recording of Mahler's Das Lied von der Erde). In general, I prefer to explore different composers and works rather than comparing different recordings of the same work.


This is me..............


----------



## dillonp2020

I have a relatively small collection of cds (300ish), and I like to have some variety. I have too many Beethoven cds, and too few Mozart of Bach ones. My dad and stepmother have a collection of classical cds and lps in the high thousands. I am able to sort of pick and chose from their collection at times, and they have not only the same work, but the exact same cd. I've counted at least 9 Holocaust Cantatas, 12 "The Romance of the Violin" with Joshua Bell, and 6 Shostakovich cycles conducted by Rostropovich. All the same. At our house, you'd be hard pressed not to find a few copies of any single piece. I'm beginning to become a completist with the Beethoven cycles. I own Rattle, Karajan, Bernstein, Bohm , and have Klemperer, Wand, Jarvi, Chailly, and Szell on the way.


----------



## Klassik

dillonp2020 said:


> I have a relatively small collection of cds (300ish), and I like to have some variety. I have too many Beethoven cds, and too few Mozart of Bach ones...I'm beginning to become a completist with the Beethoven cycles. I own Rattle, Karajan, Bernstein, Bohm , and have Klemperer, Wand, Jarvi, Chailly, and Szell on the way.


It sounds like you aren't addressing the problem! If you like collecting Beethoven cycles, fine, but personally I would spend your time, money, and space for collecting a broader range of music. There's no point in just having a bunch of CDs for the sake of having them. Make then worthwhile I say. Only keep things around that you want to listen to. Well, that's just my opinion, everyone has different strategies for collecting and there isn't a universal right answer.

Bach and other Baroque/early Classical era composers are a bit different than collecting CDs of newer composers due to HIP/period instruments. HIP/period instrument Bach can be a totally different experience than Bach on piano and so forth even with the same works. That might lead you to having a larger collection of Bach than other composers if you like the variety of styles, but you may only want to focus in on the performance styles that suit you. I, for example, am only really interested in Bach on harpsichord.

Anyway, with online streaming (and the large collection your parents already have), you might be best served to sample music and determine what you want to add to your own personal collection.


----------



## Quartetfore

dillonp2020 said:


> I have a relatively small collection of cds (300ish), and I like to have some variety. I have too many Beethoven cds, and too few Mozart of Bach ones. My dad and stepmother have a collection of classical cds and lps in the high thousands. I am able to sort of pick and chose from their collection at times, and they have not only the same work, but the exact same cd. I've counted at least 9 Holocaust Cantatas, 12 "The Romance of the Violin" with Joshua Bell, and 6 Shostakovich cycles conducted by Rostropovich. All the same. At our house, you'd be hard pressed not to find a few copies of any single piece. I'm beginning to become a completist with the Beethoven cycles. I own Rattle, Karajan, Bernstein, Bohm , and have Klemperer, Wand, Jarvi, Chailly, and Szell on the way.


Lucky you and they have the space, I wish I had that kind of room.


----------



## jegreenwood

I switched to CDs in 1983, and I still have two of the three classical discs from my initial purchase. I top out at 12 versions of Beethoven's 5th and 7th. I have almost as many versions of his other symphonies, as well as those of Brahms, the late Mozart symphonies, the Well Tempered Clavier and a few other pieces. There are plenty of works where I have 4-6 versions. 

However, these days I don't find myself buying as much as streaming. It's very nice to see enthusiasm here for a composer (Bax and Delius most recently) and immediately go check out several of the dozen recordings available without feeling any need to own them.

Edit - oops - I have 13 copies of the 5th.


----------



## Quartetfore

Its been years and years that I bought a cd. Its now all downloading.


----------



## Klassik

Quartetfore said:


> Its been years and years that I bought a cd. Its now all downloading.


I still like having the physical CD. Having said that, I explore new music/recordings on YouTube now and then buy what I enjoy the most. Sometimes I'll take a gamble on a CD at a B&M CD shop if it's cheap, but otherwise I do my research first.

I can certainly understand why someone would want multiple recordings of works they enjoy since each recording presents the music differently, but often times I find that I can find one recording of a particular piece that seems to perform the music the way I want to hear it. And, of course, I don't want to get into a situation where I'm collecting CDs just for the sake of collecting them. I want things that I'll actually listen to and enjoy throughout the years.


----------



## dillonp2020

Klassik, I agree with you that shelling out $40 each for six different performances of the same thing may be not the best use of my time, money or space (in that order). You're completely right, CDs are meant to be listened to, not look nice on a shelf.


----------



## dillonp2020

Quartetfore said:


> Lucky you and they have the space, I wish I had that kind of room.


Its more like we make space. We have a lot of stuff, and we have it all over. The only rooms I would say aren't cluttered are the bathrooms and the kitchen.


----------



## ToneDeaf&Senile

Klassik said:


> I still like having the physical CD. Having said that, I explore new music/recordings on YouTube now and then buy what I enjoy the most.


This has become my practice too. All the very few CDs/SACDs I've bought these past several years are the result of having heard parts of them at YouTube. I find YouTube invaluable in this regard.


----------



## Pugg

Quartetfore said:


> Its been years and years that I bought a cd. Its now all downloading.


I don't have one hour of music on my computer, like the real stuff I want to read the booklet etc.


----------



## Marc

Completism is impossible.

Not only because of all the new online options on large and smaller scales, but also because there are so many 'limited edition' cd issues around worldwide.

I bet there are people around who might claim: _I have all Bach organ integrals and collect all newcomers_, but when asked "do you have Eric Koevoets?" they will fall silent.

Oh, btw, I myself have no 'rules' about purchasing and collecting. Many of my wishes fall victim to financial limits. I'm happy with what I have, and (maybe) even happier with what I can add.

I do have a tendency though to be less critical and more greedy with anything linked to Bach and renaissance/baroque music, especially organ. 
The organ is a seductive and deceitful instrument! It can be very bad for your wallett, because every instrument sounds different and every organist has his/her own insights and choice of registrations.


----------



## premont

Marc said:


> Completism is impossible.
> 
> Not only because of all the new online options on large and smaller scales, but also because there are so many 'limited edition' cd issues around worldwide. .


Right. 

I have ceased trying to be a completist, partly for the reason you mention, partly because there are a number of recordings in my preferred musical repertoire, which I pass by as they do not appeal to me. Concerning Bach's organ music f.x. Jean Guillou.

But there are also considerations of cost and space. I passed Radulescu's cycle by for matters of cost, and the fact, that it was very difficult to get hold of.

Eric Koevoets is of course a new name to me. I think there may be other Dutch organists with complete Bach cycles, which I do not know, because sales in practice are restricted to Holland.


----------



## Vaneyes

*"I remember the good old days when so many CDs had the same filler. Consequently, I must have six R. Strauss: Don Juans. This is NOT the norm, people. With precious few exceptions, ONE recording of a work is enough. Find one that's better? CULL the previous. Better, in. Crappier, out. All together now, C-U-L-L."

*


----------



## Marc

Vaneyes said:


> *"I remember the good old days when so many CDs had the same filler. Consequently, I must have six R. Strauss: Don Juans. This is NOT the norm, people. With precious few exceptions, ONE recording of a work is enough. Find one that's better? CULL the previous. Better, in. Crappier, out. All together now, C-U-L-L."
> 
> *


I have found that 'lesser' or 'crappier' recordings of a certain work could grow on me in time.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Pugg said:


> I don't have one hour of music on my computer, like the real stuff I want to read the booklet etc.


I have over 76 days worth of music on my computer.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Johnnie Burgess said:


> I have over 76 days worth of music on my computer.


I have about 67 days of music on my computer:

~800 hours opera
~600 hours other classical
~215 hours non-classical


----------



## Barbebleu

Alas, sad person that I am, 497.4 days - 1.18749 Tb.

Classical (symphonies, chamber, lieder etc.) 60 days
Indian Classical 4 days
Jazz 98 days
Opera 96 days
Rock, indie, country, blues, folk, world music etc. 240 days

Plus about 2000 CDs and vinyl albums that haven't been converted to a digital format on the PC yet. The bulk of my collection that existed pre-download era has been put onto my PC.


----------



## JeffD

I remember the moment I started to really discern the differences between performances, and to have preferences. George Solti and the Chicago Symphony version of Beethoven's Ninth. I loved it so much more than the Herbert von Karajan version I already owned. Yet I felt foolish buying the CD, because I had the Ninth already, what did I need with another one.

I am not a collector, and I don't need the definitive version, or every version. But when I like something I get it, even if I have it.


----------



## Vaneyes

Marc said:


> I have found that 'lesser' or 'crappier' recordings of a certain work could grow on me in time.


Jus' say NO to warts and pimples.


----------



## SixFootScowl

> Quote Originally Posted by Marc View Post
> I have found that 'lesser' or 'crappier' recordings of a certain work could grow on me in time.





Vaneyes said:


> Jus' say NO to warts and pimples.


Ok. Some recordings are crappie enough to get rid of, if the crappiness is the performance. However, if the crappiness is sound quality, some may be worth holding onto for a good performance. But as far as multiple recordings of a work go, I am not that set to be able to say one in particular is my all time favorite. Next year I may switch to a different recording, which if I had it and got rid of it, I would regret. So, my policy is, pretty much, keep them all! But I have gotten rid of a few recordings and so far have not regretted it.


----------



## Barbebleu

Florestan said:


> Ok. Some recordings are crappie enough to get rid of, if the crappiness is the performance. However, if the crappiness is sound quality, some may be worth holding onto for a good performance. But as far as multiple recordings of a work go, I am not that set to be able to say one in particular is my all time favorite. Next year I may switch to a different recording, which if I had it and got rid of it, I would regret. So, my policy is, pretty much, keep them all! But I have gotten rid of a few recordings and so far have not regretted it.


Regrettably the Scotsman in me prohibits me from getting rid of anything.:lol: however in my defence there is nothing in my collection that I regret buying. There is stuff that I don't listen to as often as I would like but given what I have that seems reasonable. If I live another twenty years and retain my hearing I might hear it all once more but I'm not holding my breath. Coincidentally, at this very moment I'm listening to Eddie Vedder singing Just Breathe!


----------



## jegreenwood

113.5 days of classical and 58 days of other music (plus a few hours of non-music recordings).

And, Pugg, I still have all my booklets (except for one, which I accidentally dropped in the toilet). But I also have remote control access to my entire library for every music player (stereo system, computer, iPhone) in my apartment. In theory I could have access to it anywhere in the world through the internet, but I am concerned that it might compromise security.

Edit - those figures are modestly overstated as they include both layers of hybrid SACDs separately.


----------



## Pugg

jegreenwood said:


> 113.5 days of classical and 58 days of other music (plus a few hours of non-music recordings).
> 
> And, Pugg, I still have all my booklets (except for one, which I accidentally dropped in the toilet). But I also have remote control access to my entire library for every music player (stereo system, computer, iPhone) in my apartment. In theory I could have access to it anywhere in the world through the internet, but I am concerned that it might compromise security.
> 
> Edit - those figures are modestly overstated as they include both layers of hybrid SACDs separately.


Remains one question, when you want to hear something, do you grab the booklet from the pile/ shelf just like that?


----------



## jegreenwood

Pugg said:


> Remains one question, when you want to hear something, do you grab the booklet from the pile/ shelf just like that?


When I want to.


----------



## Vox Gabrieli

My youtube archive consists of many playlists, totaling around 2324 videos.


----------



## PeterF

This topic encouraged me to do some checking to see how many versions I have of many of my favorite works.. It was a bit of a surprise to find that I had anywhere from 4 to 13 versions of a quite large number of pieces I especially like.
Here are just some examples of those with the most versions.

Mozart Piano Concerto No.20 - 9 versions
Mozart Piano Concerto No.21 - 12 versions
Mozart Piano Concerto No.23 - 9 versions
Beethoven - Archduke Trio - 9 versions
Beethoven - Kreutzer Piano sonata - 9 versions
Haydn - String Quartet Op.76/3 - 9 versions
Haydn - String Quartet Op.76/4 - 8 versions
Schubert Piano Trio No.1 - 8 versions
Beethoven Piano Concerto No.4 - 9 versions


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Florestan said:


> I have about 67 days of music on my computer:
> 
> ~800 hours opera
> ~600 hours other classical
> ~215 hours non-classical


Here is the breakdown by composers who I have more than one day worth of music on computer by:

Beethoven 5.5 days
Haydn 4.8 days
Mozart 2.7 days
Mahler 2 days
Vivaldi 1.7 days
Bruckner 1.5 days
dvořák 1.2 days
Shostakovich 1 day
Schubert 1 day
Tchaikovsky 1 day.

I have 20 complete sets of Beethoven symphonies and not all of them are on my computer.


----------



## Bulldog

Florestan said:


> I have about 67 days of music on my computer:
> 
> ~800 hours opera
> ~600 hours other classical
> ~215 hours non-classical


And on the 68th day, the world ends.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Bulldog said:


> And on the 68th day, the world ends.


But if I just don't listen to that last track I can forestall the inevitable indefinitely.


----------



## Pugg

I counted 25 recordings of Don Carlo/ Carlos. ( CD/ DVD)


----------



## SixFootScowl

Pugg said:


> I counted 25 recordings of Don Carlo/ Carlos. ( CD/ DVD)


You are as bad as me with Fidelio. I have about that many Fidelios.


----------

